# A-7P "Corsair" Illustration



## JP Vieira (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello 
I am an illustrator of mostly historical subjects and here is my first venture into aviation 
Photos : JP Vieira's Portfolio : A-7P "Corsair"
It depicts a commemorative painting applied to an A-7P signalling the 64000 hours of flight and 18 years of the model in the Portuguese air force. 
More illustrations of aircraft will follow.
Of course illustrations featuring WWII aircraft will also appear in a short time.
Best regards 
JP Vieira


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice! Hope more follows soon.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 7, 2007)

good job... !
did the Portuguese ever use the A7 in anger?


----------



## JP Vieira (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello
many thanks for the wellcome comments.
I am allready working on several other illustrations.
One of them depicts a fighting between an Hellcat and a Zero.
What kind of variants of these planes would be historically accurate depicting fighting each other?
Also, can anyone direct me to sources regarding the markings and camouflage of these aircrafts?
Many thanks
Best regards
JP Vieira
PS: comiso90 - as far as I know the FAP (Portuguese Air Force) never used the "corasir" in anger.


----------

